# Sperrung von Beiträgen



## miracle (20 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Was ist das denn, da werde ich aber nicht schlau draus,
Habe gerade mal zwei Beiträge geschrieben und beide
sind gesperrt worden :wall:

Kann mir hier jemand mal sagen, was ich da falsch mache :unzufrieden:

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: Sperrung von Beiträgen*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=194332#post194332
all you need is a miracle


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Sperrung von Beiträgen*



miracle schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand mal sagen, was ich da falsch mache :unzufrieden:


Gerne. Du hast das Thema verfehlt. Setzen fünf. Hier um Forum geht es um andere Themen.  ... ach ja und heul jetzt nicht auf  von wegen Zensur und so , sonst gibts Klassenkeile.


----------



## miracle (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Sperrung von Beiträgen*

Ach deshalb,

Eigentlich wollte ich einen Beitrag zu
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46864
schreiben, als ich damit fertig war, sah
ich, das es gesperrt war und dann hatte
ich einfach alles etwas umgeschrieben
und ein neues Thema gemacht.

Werde mich erstmal mehr in dieses Forum einlesen, bevor
ich erneut etwas schreibe. Danke für die Info.

Gruß
Benjamin

P.S. Ich habe nichts gegen Zensur


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Sperrung von Beiträgen*



miracle schrieb:


> P.S. Ich habe nichts gegen Zensur



Ich schon.


----------



## sascha (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Sperrung von Beiträgen*

Ich auch. Staatliche Eingriffe in die Berichterstattung sind nicht hinnehmbar.


----------

